# هل يمكن البدء فى اخذ كورسات سيسكو اثناء الدراسة



## end of world (7 فبراير 2010)

هل يمكن لمتخصص هندسة الشبكات ان يبدأ فى أخذ كورسات سيسكو ; ccna والشهادات التى تليها 

وهو فى سنة اولى كهربا ام لابد ان يكون فى سنوات متقدمة من الدراسة ؟


----------



## wab (11 فبراير 2010)

نعم يمكنك ذلك..بل هناك من درسوها قبل الجامعة...و لكن لا انصحك بالجلوس للامتحان قبل السنة الرابعة ان كانت دراستك لخمس سنوات...لان شهادات سيسكو (ليست جميعها) لها مدة فعالية محددة و بعدها يجب عليك تجديدها بالجلوس للامتحان مرة اخرى.. بالنسبة لل ccna مثلا مدة الشهادة 3 سنوات بعدها تصبح غير سارية و يجب عليك تجديدها


----------



## sherif sayed (11 فبراير 2010)

wab قال:


> نعم يمكنك ذلك..بل هناك من درسوها قبل الجامعة...و لكن لا انصحك بالجلوس للامتحان قبل السنة الرابعة ان كانت دراستك لخمس سنوات...لان شهادات سيسكو (ليست جميعها) لها مدة فعالية محددة و بعدها يجب عليك تجديدها بالجلوس للامتحان مرة اخرى.. بالنسبة لل ccna مثلا مدة الشهادة 3 سنوات بعدها تصبح غير سارية و يجب عليك تجديدها



*بالنسبه لموضوع ال3 سنوات ده .هل ينطبق على كل كورسات سيسكو يعنى بينطبق علىccnbبرده ولا ايه النظام 

ولوبينطبق ازاى اعرف اجددها ؟بعد 3 سنوات .
*​


----------



## wab (12 فبراير 2010)

نعم نفس النظام على ccnp و تأكدت من المعلومة خلال موقعهم www.cisco.com حيث تكون الشهادة سارية لمدة 3 سنوات بعدها تحتاج للجلوس لأحد امتحانات نفس المستوى لتجددها..أو تمتحن مستوى أعلى قبل انتهاء ال3 سنوات..

و لكن يمكنك ان تطمئن..لأن هذه الأشياء لا يتم التدقيق فيها في العالم العربي


----------

